# IACV fried ECU??



## Mendoza (Jun 6, 2006)

I just want to know if a short-circuit on the IACV can fry the ECU? If yes, isn't there a fuse to protect the ECU against that kind of electrical problem. The dealer told me that I need to change both the IACV and ECU. He called an hour after to tell me that the MAF needs to be replace also...This is getting ridiculous...

The ECU has an 8 years warranty on it but since the IACV which is past it's 3 years warranty fried the ECU, the ECU's warranty is invalid...

And how the heck can they prove that the ECU hasn't fried by itself or that they fried it while working on the car...

My car was stalling everytime the idle went too low and I had the Service Engine Soon lit up. Maxima 2000 by the way! 

Thx for any reply on this...


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Unfortunately, YES! Both need to be replaced cause at my dealership, this has happened 3 times in the past 6 months. The ECM should be covered under emissions warranty(8 years or 80K miles). Doesn't matter that the IAC valve fried the ECM, if it's still under emissions warranty, THE ECM IS COVERED. We cover it at my dealership!
Hope you have an extended warranty to cover the IAC valve plus the labor involved...


----------



## Mendoza (Jun 6, 2006)

metro273 said:


> Unfortunately, YES! Both need to be replaced cause at my dealership, this has happened 3 times in the past 6 months. The ECM should be covered under emissions warranty(8 years or 80K miles). Doesn't matter that the IAC valve fried the ECM, if it's still under emissions warranty, THE ECM IS COVERED. We cover it at my dealership!
> Hope you have an extended warranty to cover the IAC valve plus the labor involved...


Thx for the answer! No I don't have any extended warranty on the IACV so I'm not mad about having to pay for it. I am about the ECM b/s. I called Nissan Canada and they told me that consequential damage isn't warrantied which sounds quite weak as an argument...I guess this is gonna end by a little trip at the small claims court...

I hope I can deal something out of this with Nissan before this last resort...

(ECU + MAF + IACV) + tax + labor = 2600$ CAN

Pathetic....


----------

